# Blocks as late as 1115pm.



## JoeBuckYourself (Aug 7, 2017)

I just witnessed the latest block I have seen (logistics). Does amazon really think people are ok with home deliveries at 1115pm?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I would return anything after 930


----------



## JoeBuckYourself (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah I don't know who would ever take this block, the latest I have seen before this was 10pm. I just hope drivers aren't out there ringing peoples doorbells past 10pm.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Prime Now has 10-midnight blocks, but the customers specifically select that delivery window, so they _should _be expecting someone that late.

Doesn't logistics primarily just drop & go?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> I would return anything after 930


+1
Every Logistics delivery after 930pm is held against you, EVEN if the scheduled block is 815-1115. Don't take any blocks ending after 9pm, if Logistics.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pop & glo, Yes.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> +1
> Every Logistics delivery after 930pm is held against you, EVEN if the scheduled block is 815-1115. Don't take any blocks ending after 9pm, if Logistics.


Totally incorrect. It all depends on what's the schedule delivery window is for each package. I have had numerous night deliveries where the schedule delivery window was for the next day. I can deliver ANY TIME of the night before the end of the delivery window. No calling, knocking or ringing of doorbells after 8:00pm though.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Totally incorrect. It all depends on what's the schedule delivery window is for each package. I have had numerous night deliveries where the schedule delivery window was for the next day. I can deliver anytime before that even at midnight. No calling, knocking or ringing of doorbells after 8:00pm though.


Either you are wrong or amazon is applying different standards to different warehouses. I had two night deliveries in which the blocks ended after 930 on back to back nights last December. Amazon counted every delivery after 930 on those to nights as late. It was over 15 total. My on time rating tanked, but I quit taking late blocks immediately and never got "fired". So whatever....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's because your schedule delivery window of each package is before 9:30pm of that day. You should've returned everything that's going to be delivered past 9:30pm. You need to pay attention to the details for the delivery window for every package in your route if you're picking up blocks that go past 9:30pm. You may have some that needs to be delivered by 9:30pm the same day and some that's for next day. Deliver the ones that are to be delivered the same day before doing ones that are scheduled for the next day even if it's out of order from the itinerary. If you delivered a package scheduled for delivery the next day at 9:31pm of the current night, nothing will be on the summary as it was delivered before end of the delivery window.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It's because your schedule delivery window of each package is before 9:30pm of that day. You should've returned everything that's going to be delivered past 9:30pm. You need to pay attention to the details for the delivery window for every package in your route if you're picking up blocks that go past 9:30pm. You may have some that needs to be delivered by 9:30pm the same day and some that's for next day. Deliver the ones that are to be delivered the same day before doing ones that are scheduled for the next day even if it's out of order from the itinerary. If you delivered a package scheduled for delivery the next day at 9:31pm of the current night, nothing will be on the summary as it was delivered before end of the delivery window.


NOT CORRECT. Both of those blocks were scheduled to end AFTER 930. One at 1015 and the other at 1100. All deliveries on those blocks after 930 were counted as late, EVEN THOUGH THE BLOCKS WERE SCHEDULED TO END AFTER 930. This happened right after Amazon sent out the memo to drivers to return packages that couldn't be delivered by 930. The memo made no sense unless you read it to assume deliveries scheduled to end after 930 would not be held against you, but deliveries made after 930 on blocks scheduled to end after 930 were in fact held against me. Our warehouse does not send out blocks to be delivered the next day so I don't know what you are saying there. Earlier in the year, during the summer, I had late SCHEDULED blocks and deliveries on those blocks after 900 (old rule) were not held against me. But the late delivery rules changed with the memo mentioned above.


----------



## Dash_D_Cadet (Nov 10, 2017)

any logistics block past 9pm is just not worth it. can't trust amazon with their 9:00 to 9:30 rule cuz you never know when they'll turn their back against you with the stupid "late delivery" email


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> NOT CORRECT. Both of those blocks were scheduled to end AFTER 930. One at 1015 and the other at 1100. All deliveries on those blocks after 930 were counted as late, EVEN THOUGH THE BLOCKS WERE SCHEDULED TO END AFTER 930. This happened right after Amazon sent out the memo to drivers to return packages that couldn't be delivered by 930. The memo made no sense unless you read it to assume deliveries scheduled to end after 930 would not be held against you, but deliveries made after 930 on blocks scheduled to end after 930 were in fact held against me. Our warehouse does not send out blocks to be delivered the next day so I don't know what you are saying there. Earlier in the year, during the summer, I had late SCHEDULED blocks and deliveries on those blocks after 900 (old rule) were not held against me. But the late delivery rules changed with the memo mentioned above.


Block scheduled time has nothing to do with package delivery window time. If you can't understand that part then I've got nothing for you.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I've got nothing for you.


Oh NO! You have always been so helpful...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I had thought the 930 cutoff time was only for the holidays. Still on the screen but I wonder if it's still in affect. Would be typical if it was back to 9 pm but not changed in the app


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I had thought the 930 cutoff time was only for the holidays. Still on the screen but I wonder if it's still in affect. Would be typical if it was back to 9 pm but not changed in the app


Exactly!


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> Either you are wrong or amazon is applying different standards to different warehouses. I had two night deliveries in which the blocks ended after 930 on back to back nights last December. Amazon counted every delivery after 930 on those to nights as late. It was over 15 total. My on time rating tanked, but I quit taking late blocks immediately and never got "fired". So whatever....


It's totally different standards for different warehouses. I've this time and time again by coming to this forum. Different parts of the country have different standards . That's the reason why I always like to say what city im from


----------

